# Christian Martyrs



## tellville (Mar 3, 2006)

http://www.cat.pdx.edu/~chuff/christian-torture/christian-torture.html#TORTURE INDEX

Here is a link that shows pictures of the various torturous deaths that Christian Martyrs experienced. The first link "How exciting" is some guy making fun of the whole thing. The rest of the links are pictures with descriptions. The drawings are copies of original woodcut images dated from 1591-1600.

If your curious at what earlier Christians had to go through so that you could hear the Gospel of Jesus Christ today this may be a good site to look at. Might make you think twice about being worried about the "verbal" persecution we go through today in Canada.

P.S.
The pictures aren't grusome. They are more like set-ups which make you think.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2006)

Hebrews 11.36-40:

And others had trial of cruel mockings and scourgings, yea, moreover of bonds and imprisonment: They were stoned, they were sawn asunder, were tempted, were slain with the sword: they wandered about in sheepskins and goatskins; being destitute, afflicted, tormented; (Of whom the world was not worthy: ) they wandered in deserts, and in mountains, and in dens and caves of the earth. And these all, having obtained a good report through faith, received not the promise: God having provided some better thing for us, that they without us should not be made perfect.


----------

